# HC, Aquasoil and trimming/replanting



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm curious to find out the triming/replant habits of people that have fairly large HC foregrounds in AS-based tanks. For example do you trim a few times than replant or do you just replant every 3 months or so.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm interested in finding out too. I would guess most people just let the foreground completely grow out, and maybe once every few months trim certain areas in patches. Sell the excess HC and replant the barren area with a few stems.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

No feedback from the HC Cuba /AS experts on the site. I suspect most do what Yoshi said and let their HC foregrounds grow out and then replant.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I just went through this process myself trying to decide how to reduce the thickness yet not do something drastic that causes everything to crash. The HC is planted across the front of a 60-P with aquasoil base, and aquasoil powder layer about half-inch thick. I planted it as stems. Over a few months it grew together into one mass of HC which was the desired look. Few weeks ago I noticed a slight yellowing at the base and decided I had to do something. I pulled up half of it and re-planted with the strongest rooted stems. I trimmed down the other half to where it is about three-quarters of an inch thick still. Both sides are doing nicely, however, next time I will simply cut it back, like shearing a hedge, instead of pulling it out. The area I sheared is growing back greener and thicker than ever before. It will look better grown back than it did left to it's own. After I cut it back, I immediately dosed with ECA and Green Gain. There were new buds within 36 hours. 

Anyway, I hope that helps. I really struggled to grow this plant and when I finally had success it has just been over the top, which I am thrilled about and hope I can do it all over again. I will say one more thing for the substrate. Planting the HC stems and roots into the aquasoil powder form was so much easier than previous attempts to plant the delicate roots into other substrates. The smaller granules were perfect for filling in around the root structure when you are placing the stem. 

Good luck. Darrell


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Darrell,

Thanks alot for that response. Sounds like were in the small boat. The stuff looks great for the moment but I've already taken out patches to sell etc. 
So did you replace half and shear half just to see the difference or you wanted to keep the distrubance in the tank to a reasonable level? How was the water situation after pulling up half of it? I imagine you did alot of water changes following the pull up. When you replanted did you plant individual stems or small groups? Thanks again!


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, I was concerned about how it would grow back if I trimmed it down too dramatically, so I decided to try both. I have attached a few photos that give an idea of what it looked like before I trimmed and then afterward. You can clearly see the side I pulled up and replanted. I sold and gave away most of the side I pulled up. The HC stems were long, thick and had great root structure. It made them very easy to replant and the grow back over the last few days has been very good. The left hand side shows where I decided to trim it back. I just kept cutting through the layers until I started to see some of the root structure and that's where I stopped. It is also beginning to show strong bud formation and growth. It will end up outpacing the newly planted side I am afraid creating more imbalance. I will just keeping trimming it back. I did plant both single stems and groups of stems where I re-planted. Every tiem I trim, I add Green Gain and small amounts of ECA and Brighty K. I will post agiana in a week or so when the entire tank has put on new growth. this was my final trim before I shoot photos for the AGA.


----------

